# A Thought Process to Solving Any Twisty Puzzle.



## SirWaffle (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello everyone. I wanted to share with you all something I wrote that was inspired by how I go about teaching others about cubing and twisty puzzles in general. What I've written is basically how to dissect and break down a puzzle and its attributions. I plan to continue adding to and refining it but I hope it is enjoyable in its current state. 









How to solve any twisty puzzle


Please note this is a work in progress so there may be errors and it will be expanded more! How To Solve Any Twisty Puzzle This is not a direct tutorial for any particular twisty puzzle but rather a thought process on how to approach a new twisty puzzle without immediately seeking a tutorial m...




docs.google.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2019)

Woah...


----------



## Resarvburk (Nov 23, 2019)

This is very good writen


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow! 
Nice math btw.
I think that this has a lot of potential!


----------

